# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Useful information regarding the GW2 network protocol?

## cr0c

Hi there,

I am currently looking for relevant doc describing Guild Wars 2 protocol communication, eg. account authentication, character chosing, and all alike.

I've been searching through the internet and it appears like documentation is quite... old. I'm afraid it's not working anymore or deprecated now.

Is anyone working on GW2 reversing by the time I'm writing this post? Could someone point me to useful documentation on GW2 internals?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## cr0c

Hi there,

I figured out that the client uses some kind of homemade text protocol which looks like HTTP.

You can find more information here: POKE 1,52: Portal connection (though the resource is old, the information is still relevant).

I have some python PoC to show if you want.

In return I would like to access the GW2 Elite Guides ( http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...-elite-guides/ ).

Thx in advance

----------

